# Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers Ba



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Saturday, February 4 • 5:30pm - 9:30pm
Davis County Events Center
Farmington, UT

Social starts at 5:30pm and dinner begins at 7:00pm

Ticket costs are $45 for a single (Early Bird package includes $45 in raffle tickets), $ 65 for a couple (Early Bird package includes $65 in raffle tickets) or $100 for a family (Early Bird includes $100 in raffle tickets) which covers your dinner and a one year membership to Delta Waterfowl and its quarterly magazine. Corporate tables are available for $1000, limited to a maximum of 10 guests per table, includes a guaranteed gun for that table. 

Early Bird packages must be purchased by 27 January. Early bird ticket package purchasers will be entered into a drawing for a gun. They will also go be allowed to go through the dinner line first, that in and of itself will be worth RSVP'ing since the dinner menu will be the ever popular Dutch oven cooked rib eye steaks or chicken with Dutch oven potatoes, cobbler and salad. 

We will have various games for prize packages along with a TON of gear that we will raffle away, as well as special raffles/games that only youth or women can enter to win. There will also be silent and live auctions. Some of the prize/packages are as follows: Goose Hunter’s package, Youth Decoy bowling, Hunting dog package, Women’s package, Gun safe drawing and wing span gun raffle.

For tickets please contact Mark Parker @ 801-940-6888, or Jimmie Reeves @ 801-499-9005


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

bump


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

***update***

We have had some additions to the packages we will be offering during our live auction.

We will be offering a 4 Person/3 Day Argentina Dove Hunt hosted by Sporting Adventures International, LLC. This package offers a 4 man - three day dove hunting trip to the finest dove hunting area in the world, Cordoba, Argentina. There are 50,000,000 doves in the Cordoba Valley and the birds never migrate. The accommodations are world class and the staff is the best in the business.

The trip includes: 3 full days of hunting for four people, all meals and lodging in one of our three five star lodges. You will be met at the Cordoba airport and enjoy a VIP Reception (with drinks and baggage handlers) after your long trip. You will be then escorted in our private van to the hunting lodges. Your trip will include English speaking guides, all ground transportation to and from the hunting areas, birdboys, gun cleaning and laundry service. You will be taken care of from the time you get off the plane in Argentina until you board the plane back to the US. One of our representatives will be with you at all times. You can rest easy that you will be well taken care of on this hunt

The retail price of this hunt is $11,000. Buyer has one year from date of purchase to take the hunt.

Argentina is a very safe and stable country and the dove shooting here is always 100%. This is a trip you can sell knowing your folks will have a very good time. The trip does not include: Airfare (we have really good rates and can help with the airline reservations), tips, shells, licenses, or gun permits/gun rental

If you have any questions about this donation please visit our website at www.shootdoves.com


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

bump


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

We will also be auctioning off a two man 2 ½ day snow goose hunt in the Dakotas hosted by Goose Hog outdoors (http://www.goosehogoutdoors.com/) as well as

A fly fishing trip on Utah's Green River for 2 hosted by Spinner Fall Outfitters. Trip include: Drift boat trip covering 7 miles or more of river, experienced guide (Colby D Crossland), all flies needed, any gear that they may need, beverages, lunch and shuttle. (fishing license excluded)

They can pick any section of the Green River. This probably will depend on the skill level and what they are hoping to catch for the trip. If they would like to go during duck season a cast and blast could be possible if the birds are in the area.


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Still time to get your early bird package ,This is a cheap date night with good food and fun for the whole family ,And in keeping with the Delta way we have a give away free for the kids they will get somthing for just showing up ,And for what a tickett cost you can't beat the dinner steak or chicken and dutch oven sides and burgers and dogs for the kids , come out and enjoy good food and fun with other waterfowlers. Troy


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Guys/gals-
It's the last week to register for the "Early Bird"!
As mentioned the early bird folks get priority in the chow line and
we are having a drawing that includes early birds only at NO charge!!!
Which will include a gun! :shock: :shock:


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Are there early bird specials for raffle tickets


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*



colbyatepaste said:


> Are there early bird specials for raffle tickets


Ticket costs are $45 for a single (Early Bird package includes $45 in raffle tickets), $ 65 for a couple (Early Bird package includes $65 in raffle tickets) or $100 for a family (Early Bird includes $100 in raffle tickets)

Early Bird packages must be purchased by 27 January. Early bird ticket package purchasers will be entered into a drawing for a gun. They will also go be allowed to go through the dinner line first


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

We will also be auctioning off a 1 day (additional days can be added) 4 man brant hunt in Long Island New York that will be hosted by Glenn from Knock-em-Down Guide Serivce!

www.knock-em-down.com

You might have heard that recently a group of our very own local celebrities, Adam Eakle ,Tony Smith and Jeff Bringhurst, :mrgreen:  traveled out to hunt with Glenn. There hunt was filmed for showing on Adam's KSL Outdoors show. That episode will air on Jan 28th, that footage will be worth watching!

Also please be aware that the deadline (27th Jan) for early bird packages is fast approaching, get your early birds while they are available!


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

I will be there along with at least 7 more from Blackhawk,This is a lot of fun and a welcome change from the big D.U. Dinners, See you boys Next Saturday Night........


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Guy's/Gal's-
This is looking to be a GREAT event we have ton's of guns,decoys, artwork and on and on!!!
Not mention a AWESOME steak dinner planned! Remember this is a family event bring the
wife the kids the neighbors and your hunting buddies!  
I look forward too seeing everyone there.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

All,

Do to the generosity of a local long time Delta supporter we will be auctioning off a set of two books penned by the noted authored H Albert Hochbaum!

The set will include the following:

A leather bound limited edition signed copy # 494 of "To Ride the Wind". There were only 500 in the edition.

A copy of "Travels and Traditions of Waterfowl" also penned by H Albert Hochbaum

This set also will contain a copy of "Prairie Ducks" penned by author Lyle K Sowls!

Thank You Mr. Olsen, we appreciate your generosity, we all hope you can make it tomorrow night!


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

So, is the $100 in raffle tickets included with tickets purchased at the door tomorrow night? This is the way I understood after talking to Mark, but after reading this it makes it sound like it is for the early birds only.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*



2labs said:


> So, is the $100 in raffle tickets included with tickets purchased at the door tomorrow night? This is the way I understood after talking to Mark, but after reading this it makes it sound like it is for the early birds only.


The raffle tickets were part of the early bird deal, please check your PM's.

See you there!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

That was a fun night.

Guess who has two thumbs and is going to South Dakota on the Snow Goose hunt.

This guy -/O\-

I hope the money raised will get a few kids out on the marsh next year.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Oh yeah and thank you to Mark, Jimmie, and everyone else who helped put this great event on.

You did well.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*



colbyatepaste said:


> Guess who has two thumbs and is going to South Dakota on the Snow Goose hunt.
> 
> This guy


Congrats man. You got a smokin deal on that. I wanted to bid on that but the fiance kept threatening me haha. Too bad we've got a wedding to pay for this year.

Thanks to all involved in putting this on. We had a blast and the food was great. It was my first banquet but it definitely won't be my last.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

:O||:


colbyatepaste said:


> Oh yeah and thank you to Mark, Jimmie, and everyone else who helped put this great event on.
> 
> You did well.


Thanks Colby!

I was so busy running around during the live auction, I didn't realize you won that hunt, from talking to Dan, it seems like it should be a good one, I hope you have a great time.

On behalf of myself and the rest of the Great Basin Committee members, I would like to say *thank you to everyone who attended!!!!!* :O||:

I would also like to give a big shout out to the *Willard Peak Chapter Guys and Gals* who came up to help us out, I do not know how we would have done it without you guys! We will return the favor at your banquet on Mar 24th.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

AWESOME TIME ,THANKS TO YOU ALL, WE ENDED UP WITH 13 FROM BLACKHAWK, (more next year for sure) THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND TIME THAT YOU SPENT..........


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers*

Yep, that was a seriously fun night! We even raised some funds for the Utah Waterfowl Association too. BIG thanks to the great folks at Delta that put this on! Truly, they are friends of waterfowl and *waterfowl hunters*. 
R


----------

